# Huff - a question for you



## HowardInToronto (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi John -

I've just finished reading your posts re marketing and sales.

It's an understatement to say I enjoyed reading every word. They are FABULOUS! Thank you.

You mentioned you'd written a book.

Any info available about it?

Thank you.

Howard


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Howard,
Thank you for the kind words and your interest in my book. I have to apologize for not responding sooner.

I haven't been on lumber jocks much for the past few months because of my crazy schedule, (Retirement should be a banned phrase)! Lol.

I've done the final draft on my book and was ready to publish it, but had to put everything on hold. Tracy and I decided to sell our properties in Delaware and move to Florida. We closed on our house in Florida the day after Christmas, but I've been in Virginia for the past three weeks installing a kitchen, so haven't even been down to see our new home!

I hope to get refocused once I get to Florida and have a chance to settle in and unpack.


----------

